# Red Sea security update



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

48 hotels in Sharm Al-Sheikh and Taba temporarily close due to political turmoil - Daily News Egypt


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Yes this is very sad to lose this kind of bussiness.Myself I belive in time things will get better and pick up Egypt has to much to offer to be cut off from the rest of the world.The history of this place the vaction spots are like none other and you dont have to worry about rain ruining your vaction.Atleast now Egypt is on the right path,ofcourse the damage thats been done will have a lasting effect and bumps along the way.Now with Obama looking to hit Syria,that to will hurt the region in another type of way.Cant belive Obama the American people are having fits over this,and with all the problems going on there aswell,he wants to do this..idiot.Again time is the factor,Egypt will heal and pick herself up once again.Its just ashame so many have to be hurt along the way and lose so much,untill things heal.Im American living here with my wife who is from Egypt,I took a early retirement and we moved back here to her country.Much cheaper living here overall then America without a doubt.My wifes family is all here aswell,and working different types of jobs,but none in the tourist trade.But overall they have been more positive recently,beliveing things are slowly mending,ofcourse there will be some pitt falls along the way.They have their finger on the pulse more then me being out there everyday going around.Thanks for the article it was a good read.But I do belive things will heal its a matter of time.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Thousands of new tourists flew into El Gouna this morning:


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

It seems with American involvement in Syria about to start in a week or so, things will get even more quiet in Egypt as foreigners will avoid travel here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am not a great fan of UK or USA politics in the middle east however I have to say that no matter what they do or do not do they will be wrong. Doing nothing will hear the cries of a great nation like you stood back and let this happen, do something and it will be who made America the police of the world, damned if they do damned if they don't. 
America is coming in for a pretty hard time on friends facebook pages.. but you know there is not one person I personally know who would not jump at the chance to live there.. same goes for the UK..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

those storks in Gouna better watch out or they'll join their "spyduck" friend


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am not a great fan of UK or USA politics in the middle east however I have to say that no matter what they do or do not do they will be wrong. Doing nothing will hear the cries of a great nation like you stood back and let this happen, do something and it will be who made America the police of the world, damned if they do damned if they don't.
> America is coming in for a pretty hard time on friends facebook pages.. but you know there is not one person I personally know who would not jump at the chance to live there.. same goes for the UK..


I feel very much the same - they are stuck between a rock and a hard place!


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Biffy said:


> I feel very much the same - they are stuck between a rock and a hard place!


I dont really see it that way,with the middle east polices America had the last 10 years or so I think most countries dont want us there.But the main thing is this who do you support a dictator whos evil or terrorist groups theres no good guy vs bad guy here,and thats why Americans are against it and others couldnt blame us for not getting involved because of that situation alone and most understand that.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

windsong said:


> I dont really see it that way,with the middle east polices America had the last 10 years or so I think most countries dont want us there.But the main thing is this who do you support a dictator whos evil or terrorist groups theres no good guy vs bad guy here,and thats why Americans are against it and others couldnt blame us for not getting involved because of that situation alone and most understand that.




Of course they will get blamed for not interfering from some groups and at the moment Egypt is anti american because of Ann Patterson but leave it a couple of months and they will all be back to hammering on the doors of the USA embassy asking for visas. 

Egypt is riding the crest of the wave just now... we have deposed of 2 presidents in recent years, think they are invincible and a world leader on politics but Egypt has the big big problem of blaming every one else for their mistakes/problems . usually Israel or the USA that gets that honour but they never give credit where it is due. 

This time next year when CC is the elected president... well lets see how long it is before they are out determined to get him out.

Egyptians who are in involved in politics have no cohesion with each other they join to fight one enemy then start to fight between themselves. E
Everyone wants to be president.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

It's not just hotels that are struggling in Sinai

Sinai's St. Catherine's Starves, Monastery Shuts Down - Al-Monitor: the Pulse of the Middle East


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

Maiden Scotland...Ofcourse you will find fringe groups to oppose anything.Even in WW2 some Americans didnt want to get involved saying it was a european war.But sane people the world over know supporting terrorist groups to overthrow the Syrian goverment is a huge mistake,causing even bigger problems.Thats why the American people arent behind Obama,the only support he finds are those politicans who might have a stake in this,or prehaps a profit is more like it.I agree with your comments for the most part about Egypt and the politics.But also after 30 years of a puppet dictator,then mixed with some radical islam they really havent had a good foundation to learn or grow on.Lets hope for a brighter future,for this country.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys, sorry to butt in and if this isn't the right place please feel free to split my post.

I'm going to ask a question I think I already know the answer to but here goes.

Would people still recommend traveling to Egypt for a holiday with young children?
We'd be looking to go around late January next year so I realise lots can change in that time. Of course our main interests would be the pyramids and other historical monuments and not really bothered by the resort side of it.
It's not an idea we are sold on anyway but we would at least consider it.
If not maybe Jordan is a reasonable alternative?

Anyhoo, just thought I'd ask and who better to ask than those who live there.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Presidential elections should be taking place around January, so it's much too soon to predict if things will be more or less stable in Egypt. On the other hand, I was in Jordan two weeks ago and everything there is running perfectly. However, with the Syrian war heating up, Jordan too could see instability.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

There's a whole world out there....I really wouldn't even consider a politically unstable country to take my kids to.
There are so many better options!


----------



## windsong (Sep 1, 2013)

canuck2010 said:


> Presidential elections should be taking place around January, so it's much too soon to predict if things will be more or less stable in Egypt. On the other hand, I was in Jordan two weeks ago and everything there is running perfectly. However, with the Syrian war heating up, Jordan too could see instability.


Agree with this.I belive in the long run with the new goverment things will get better.But it could take awhile,with some bump along the way.Overall its to early prehaps if you could wait untill May to take your vacation checking back beforehand on this forum.And yes if things get even more crazy in Syria with Americas involvement Jordan could be a place to stay away from at that time.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well with Mousa back and CC (phonetic) in the running.. we will now have the old regime democratically elected


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

All telecoms (Internet, mobile and land) were down this afternoon in North Sinai, Arish area. That's where the army are conducting their 'war on terror'.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Cheers all for the responses, it's what I was expecting to be honest.
It seems worse than the last time we planned on heading over but pulled out in the end but to be honest I can only go by what I see on the news etc... 

Every time we plan on heading somewhere there is always something whether it be political turmoil or a natural disaster. I think we should just keep hush about our plans and sneak up on somewhere.


----------

